# my baby burm



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

R.I.P my little baby burm storm.


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*awww*

awww poor you i just lost my beardie snickers so i know ow you feel xxx


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIP Burm. I lost one of mine recently too.


----------



## reptile rich (Sep 23, 2009)

bony snake sorry to hear ur loss, what happend bud ?


----------



## kingsandcorns (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss, are you awre of the cause?


----------



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

reptile rich said:


> bony snake sorry to hear ur loss, what happend bud ?





kingsandcorns said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss, are you awre of the cause?


 well i brought her about a month ago and when i got her i was told she was being assist feed once a week on pinkies and that i could take her as long as i was confident to do it witch was fine so the first two weeks was fine but i was trying to make her strike feed then after speaking to some people there said assist feeding was probaly stressing her right out so stopped assist feeding her then tryed chicksand other thing to make her strike but no luck and then i let some one have her who knows alot about feeding problems, she got her to feed on thursday but she died on friday night, proper gutted but lesson learnt, cheers jim.


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

RIP very sorry for your loss


----------



## Diamond Dragons (Mar 29, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Rip


----------

